# FUNDRAISER: Christmas Ornaments



## naturestee (Nov 29, 2007)

Ok, third fundraiser going, LOL! I am making two types of ornaments now. The prices are not set yet, so I'll just give estimates and let me know if you think it's way off.

Photo ornament!






Wooden picture frame ornament, I can put in a photo of SRR rabbits or you can put your own pics in. Unfortunately I can't get a hold of as many of these as I had hoped. So far I have about 20, I might be able to get more. Estimated $5 + shipping.

Bunny Fairies! (or angels)





Choose your wing color, or I can get gold metal filigree wings that would be great for an angel look. Bunnies come in white or light brown. Estimated $7 + shipping.

Please pm me if you would like to order ornaments. Preferred payment is through a Paypal account that is being set up for Soulmate Rabbit Rescue.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 29, 2007)

That bunny ornie is ADORABLE!!! Do they have white wings?


----------



## naturestee (Nov 30, 2007)

I think I can find some white wings. Most of them didn't look as nice as the colored ones but I'll see what I can find.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 30, 2007)

The gold would work ..... I think they would look better now that I think about it.


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh please make me a couple of the bunnies... white with gold wings!!!!! PLEASE????? One for my boy Arizona (in my avatar) and one for Jeb... my other handsome white boy! (Both at the Bridge).


----------



## Michaela (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh my goodness, I love that bunny one, Angel Pebble. :inlove:

How much would shipping be for a couple to the UK?


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh Oh.. I want one!!!!
Wing color doesnt matter...whatever works for you..

Actually, can I have 2? I wanna experiment on one and see if I can use a grey fabric pen and make it a Cali for the 4-H tree...

Now if we had some showpig ornaments.. THAT would TOTALLY rock the Catbox!!


Zin


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't have any bunnies at the bridge, but I would like to have just a white with gold wings for the bunny angel that guards mine!  I know they have one!


----------



## Becknutt (Nov 30, 2007)

I love the angel bunny!!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 30, 2007)

A paypal account has been created for Soulmate Rabbit Rescue. I'm very new to this online transfer of funds, therefore please safeguard any privacy concerns of ours. I can PM reply if you choose to send a check.

The Paypal / email address for sending funds ~ for purchase of ornaments by naturestee, christmas cards made by Flashy, gifts on ebay being auctioned by Leaf, 

... and RO members who wish to contribute to our Rescue organization, is: [email protected]

Amazed and so appreciative that Leaf, Flashy, Naturestee are wearing elf helper caps, while fingers busily craft and spread good cheer.

humble, heartfelt gratitude. TF


----------



## naturestee (Nov 30, 2007)

Estimated shipping costs from online USPS site: $2 in the US, Canada $4.50, UK and Ireland $10.40.

Edit: Oh, and bridge bunny Sprite was my inspiration, I always thought purple was her color. Maybe I can get Fey to pose with it?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 30, 2007)

Woops! I meant to send this via PM....deleted text.


----------



## naturestee (Dec 1, 2007)

Two more bunny angel examples:

Gold wings





Brown bunny





Sorry the pics are a bit fuzzy, I seem to be having issues with close-ups lately.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 1, 2007)

OMG! that's awesome! I love the little gold Leaves.....


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 2, 2007)

I need to pay for an ornament. 

I'm reading and assuming we use the email you have listed here - [email protected]? for paypal.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 2, 2007)

Your avatar is adorable, Bo B Bunny. 

Yes, you can use the [email protected] as the PayPal "transporter." All info is kept confidential. Naturestee and I will handle the fundraiser exchanges. 

Same for Flashy making the Christmas cards, and Leaf, and every elf on the Board donating precious time and crafter skills.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Are there any bunnies with purple or lavendar wings?

Also, what colors do you have for the picture ornaments?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks TF, Bo is very annoyed by most people - unless he's in need of serious love or food!

I'm really excited about my ornie from Naturstee.


Everyone is so talented and giving! I wish I had the time and money to do this sort of stuff right now. Maybe around Easter I can help.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 3, 2007)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> Actually, can I have 2? I wanna experiment on one and see if I can use a grey fabric pen and make it a Cali for the 4-H tree...


Try using a kids' gray marker and put it on your finger to smudge it on.


----------



## naturestee (Dec 5, 2007)

Bunnies are in the mail!

I can't get any more white bunnies locally. But TreasuredFriend found a bunch and will mail some to me. If you want an ornament with a white bunny please let me know in the next day, so she can mail them to me on Friday.

Lots of brown bunnies available, though!


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 6, 2007)

I am with Rosie...



I would LOVE a brown bunny with Purple or Lavendar colored wings. I also LOVE Turquoise.



Let me know !


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 7, 2007)

I got my Bunny today!!!! inkelepht:It's so cute! Thank you so much!!!! :hugsquish:

Now I need a hat for bo ....... guess I need to talk to Greta!!!


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 7, 2007)

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance: *I got my bunnies in the mail today!!! *:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


Thank you SO much Angela!!!!!! They are beautifully made and so perfect (LOVE the fuzzy tail on the back!) Can't wait to put them on the tree! Thanks again!!!!


----------



## naturestee (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh I'm so glad you got them!

I got a great big box of white bunnies from Julie today, so if you want them let me know!


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 7, 2007)

still waiting for mine... i guess I am in a whole different country...

*impatient*

:biggrin2:

Nad


----------



## naturestee (Dec 8, 2007)

Oops! Sorry Nadia, it's been pretty hectic here. I'm just sending yours out today.


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 8, 2007)

Naturestee...


I really want a brown bunny but, I too, want to know if you can get them with lavender or purple wings?


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 8, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Oops! Sorry Nadia, it's been pretty hectic here. I'm just sending yours out today.



heheh, oh no problem, I didn't mean to make it sound like I hurrying you, I thought you had mailed them all out at the same time. No rush really. 

Nad


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 8, 2007)

I got my ornaments today and love them!!!!! I can't wait to put up my tree next weeked. Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturestee (Dec 9, 2007)

Sorry Rosie and Amy, I guess I totally missed your previous posts! The first picture I posted is the closest to purple I've found. It's kind of between purple and burgandy. The closest color to lavender I've found is a peachy pink. Strange, huh?

The only color of the wooden ornaments is blue, sorry.


----------



## Boz (Dec 9, 2007)

:shock:That bunny one is adorable! I really love the one with the golden wings too.


----------



## jupiterannette (Dec 24, 2007)

thank you!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 24, 2007)

Thank you Julie!!!!! I received my "thank you" gift and am so delighted!!!!!!!!!!!







I immediately ran and hung this on my tree.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Dec 24, 2007)

I really hope you do this again next year! I'd really love one, but this Christmas is just not a good time for me.

Great job, and I'm glad you used your talents for a good cause :great:

-April


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 25, 2007)

slavetoabunny, the other side with the see-thru sleeve can hold a picture of your husband with a bunny ... or a bunny. 

~ So your soulmate can be viewed in a heart-shaped ornament 365 days of the year. ~ I'm happy you were pleased with the small t.y. gesture.  We're changing litter pans so often and doing exercise shift rotations or errands to pick up supplies (focused on rabbit relaxation and care for the better portion of each day), the crochet item was a bit of R&R finger dexterity after everybun was in bed. 

** For the crafting Committe Gals who contributed; your valentine/springtime/holiday-theme crochet items will arrive belated. ** 
Still making a few more for gifters who contributed to the December Fundraiser.

:hug: Enjoy and treasure your bunnies, each and every one. 

The December RO fundraising will help SRR rescue 'n' save more as time goes on. :hug1

Luna (fostered by naturestee)
Dill, Potter, Jean, Sandee, Sylvia, Sharla, Twink, Burb, Deena, Shimmer and Gallant, Sentinel. 
Several more on wait list.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 1, 2008)

THANK YOU so much Rabbits Online.

To the numerous ornament, gift, holiday cards, ebay purchasers, and knitted cap participants who reached out to donate...

Our rescue is truly grateful.

We just got tapped to rescue a few more on euth/jeopardy list. Your funds will help us get death-list rabbits neutered/spayed, and proper medical care if necessary. Plus care for them, expense wise, 'til they find future rabbit-compassionate homes.

To our fosterers in the past and present (cmh9028, angieluv, naturestee), without **extra hands** Karl and I couldn't do this all alone.

:brownbunny:bunny19:dutch:bunnyhug::bunny17::bunny5 :bunnydance:

RO has been an incredible community to be associated with. Binkies and nose nudges from our rescues. Please keep us in your thoughts as we help those we can. Verbal support and references mean the world to us -- and every homeless bunny.


----------

